# Response From Klein Tools on Quality Issues



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I received a very quick response from their Customer Service Department when I voiced my concerns.I will include my email,along with their response,and encourage anyone else with specific complaints to likewise contact Klein.

Contact:Klein Tools, Inc.
Customer Service
Phone: 1-800-553-4676
E-mail: [email protected]

My email:
I am contacting you to complain on two accounts:

1)Deteriorating quality of Klein tools,especially screwdrivers.
2)Origin of manufacture(China,apparently)which relates to the first point.

Why do you not clearly label every tools' country of origin so that your once-loyal customers can make informed decisions?These problems are a recurring topic on several of the on-line forums for Electrical Professionals that I visit.Many persons concerned more with quality-over-price are turning to the several German manufactured tool lines available to U.S.electricians.For example,I now purchase Knipex linesmans pliers,and Wiha screwdrivers,much better products than Kleins' equivalents,and no more costly.You've got problems,as more and more professional electricians turn away from this once-revered product.I'll certaainly be surprised if you choose to respond .
 
Klein's Response:

Thank you for taking the time to provide us with your feedback. Your comments will be forwarded to our Product Team for review. 

Would you be willing to provide us with the specific style or product number of the Klein screwdrivers you are not please with? Also, much of our packaging lists the country of origin, and for any item when the country of origin is not visible, you are welcome to call us at 800-553-4676 and one of our Customer Support Associates will be glad to get you that information quickly. Klein Tools is a genuine US manufacturer. Everything we make, we make in the USA--and we make approximately 95% of the products we sell. The few products we carry but don't build ourselves are there mainly for your convenience. 

We would appreciate any further detail you might give us in regards to your dissatisfaction with our products, so that we many more fully investigate the potential issue. 

Thank you, 
Jocelyn 


Here's your chance to "air it out"

Steve


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a 2 year old pair of J2009-NECR linesmans which the cutting edge dulled and the grip fell off.

I tried to get them replaced at the supply house but was told I needed a receipt.

I called Klein to get a RMA, the customer service rep told me they wouldn't replace them but gave me an RMA anyways. She then took down my information 90% incorrectly(street spelled incorrectly, town spelled wrong, both first and last name spelled wrong).

Anyways they replaced the linesmans with a brand new pair.:thumbup:



You guys think Klein screwdrivers are bad? You should try greenlee!! I had a $10 flat head tip turn into an S the the first day I bought it. Lowes wouldnt take it back so I have been using a S tip flat head since


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The screwdrivers are nowhere near the quality of what they produced 15-20 years ago. Don't even get me started on the linemans.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The screwdrivers are nowhere near the quality of what they produced 15-20 years ago. Don't even get me started on the linemans.


 Go ahead lets hear it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive got my dads 30 year old pliers that still cut and keep an edge. and i have my 3 pairs that i now use for auto work


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They want to know which drivers?

Sounds like they don't bother getting to know their competition.

I bet you if they replicated a lot of what the other brands are doing, people would go back to buying them because they're USA made.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I encourage all with issues to reply directly to them as well.Being specific is important.I had some problems with screwdrivers being either brittle,or in the case of my standard #2 Phillips-head,too soft.It began chewing up screws shortly after purchase.

My nutdriver set had the chrome begin flaking off.Real fun having a chunk of it run up underyour finger nail.

My most recent Klein linesmans had an overly large gap at the end,and the "knurled" edges that do the gripping went away very quickly.No issues with the Knipex.

None of these problems occurred when I first began purchasing Klein products 20 plus years ago.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

At one time Klein tools were THE BEST. and then the big box stores came along and started to sell Klein tools. Nuff Said. :glare:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Go ahead lets hear it.:thumbsup:


 



Klein's linemans$%&*^%#&*()&*^&%!^&^*&(*))(*&^$#@%^%&:?:><>:??>)(*^%@&*&(*)(, and then you try to be easy on them and @[email protected]#%$^$&^%*&@^%&^*&(_)_)(&$*&^ you didn't even cut anything hard,,,,just [email protected]#@$#%$&^*&)(*&^^#%&%^*(&)(_(*_<><">><[email protected]#


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Klein's linemans$%&*^%#&*()&*^&%!^&^*&(*))(*&^$#@%^%&:?:><>:??>)(*^%@&*&(*)(, and then you try to be easy on them and @[email protected]#%$^$&^%*&@^%&^*&(_)_)(&$*&^ you didn't even cut anything hard,,,,just [email protected]#@$#%$&^*&)(*&^^#%&%^*(&)(_(*_<><">><[email protected]#


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Klein's linemans$%&*^%#&*()&*^&%!^&^*&(*))(*&^$#@%^%&:?:><>:??>)(*^%@&*&(*)(, and then you try to be easy on them and @[email protected]#%$^$&^%*&@^%&^*&(_)_)(&$*&^ you didn't even cut anything hard,,,,just [email protected]#@$#%$&^*&)(*&^^#%&%^*(&)(_(*_<><">><[email protected]#


i agree 110%:laughing:


----------

